

IPhone case with integrated charging cord - tomclaus
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1984298228/case-lynk-never-forget-your-charge-and-sync-cord-a

======
marknutter
I wonder how Apple's new policy regarding 3rd party iPhone chargers will
affect these guys moving forward.

And I'm not sure I share the same frustration they do. Typically, when my
phone is almost out of juice, I'm about as likely to find a charger as I am a
usb port. If this somehow plugged into a standard outlet, it might be worth
something, but as it stands I wouldn't buy one.

~~~
bsmith
Agreed. Even if you did find a usb port somewhere, this 'cord' isn't long
enough to let you use the iPhone while it's charging, anyway. I also don't
like the idea of my iPhone hanging from a usb wall adapter.

~~~
stcredzero
I have one of these, which you can instantly "recharge" at the corner store by
buying 4 AA batteries.

<http://www.tekkeon.com/products-tekcharge1580.html>

I normally keep it filled with good quality rechargeable NiMH batteries
(PowerEX) which hold more than enough juice to completely recharge an iPhone
4. 4 AA's from the store will give you about 2/3rds of a charge. I find it
well designed. It also works as a travel charger.

------
Rudism
Is the iPhone 5 really going to have a different dock connector? That makes me
and the stockpile of iPhone cables I have amassed over the years very sad
panda.

~~~
axx
i bet there will be an adapter for 10 bucks.

~~~
SquareWheel
Considering everybody is going to buy one, I'd put it at a higher cost than
that.

------
error54
Looking at the pictures, the only practical use for this would be a laptop.
Charging via a desktop or a radio (which I have done many times) would make
such a short cord impractical if not impossible as the cord would just fall
out of the usb port. Even if it didn't fall out, a weighted object hanging at
a right angle just seems like a bad idea.

I could see this being practical if this had a longer cord that could be built
into the case.

------
LogicX
I just use this flipsync USB iphone charger keychain: <http://lx.tc/flipsync>

Under $10 and always with me, solves my problem easily and inexpensively!

(disclaimer: amazon affiliate link)

------
pooriaazimi
_(it's not terribly important, but if you change the title to " iPhone..."
[note the space at the beginning], HN's super-smart auto-capitalization system
stops working and you get a nice "iPhone..." instead of "IPhone...")_

------
KeithMajhor
I prefer this one: [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/juicetank/juicetank-
the-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/juicetank/juicetank-the-first-
ever-iphone-charger-and-case-i)

~~~
pubby
Where the hell does the AC adapter go?

------
Zaheer
Great product. Bad timing.

I think many people are waiting on iPhone 4 purchases until the iPhone 5. And
the 5 is rumored to have a different adapter.

~~~
alecdibble
They actually mention on the front page their plan for the iPhone 5 in regard
to the rumors.

------
halcyondaze
Love the idea...now if I only had an iPhone...

~~~
Create
sad, that they don't dare to shoot for the galaxies. and uusb would be
standard anyway.

------
enigmabomb
Great idea.

------
rootedbox
bad design... but made me think of a good one... _runs to patent_

